# 8-string guitar tunings



## J5S7 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just got my RGA8 about an hour ago and I'm trying to experiment with some tunings

Post some tunings you tune your 8 to..I'm curious to try them out!

Also, let me know if you've successfully tuned to Drop G without breaking your high E string haha


----------



## jcm900steroids (Nov 10, 2010)

wrong forum try the Extended Range part ^^


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 10, 2010)

Up half a step if cool (G C F Bb Eb G# C F)


----------



## J5S7 (Nov 10, 2010)

jcm900steroids said:


> wrong forum try the Extended Range part ^^



sorry mate!


----------



## jcm900steroids (Nov 10, 2010)

J5S7 said:


> sorry mate!


Np  I would have answered if I knew anyway, just pointed you in the right direction.


----------



## jr1092 (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep mine in F standard (F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb)


----------



## GJaunz (Nov 11, 2010)

I played with different tunings a bit when I first got my 8 string as well. The one I settled on, that I'm super happy with is AEADGBEA, using a high A string from www.octave4plus.com . This tuning enables you to play lots really huge sounding chords that use all 8 strings. Here's a link to a video I did to demo the tuning:


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 11, 2010)

GJaunz said:


> I played with different tunings a bit when I first got my 8 string as well. The one I settled on, that I'm super happy with is AEADGBEA, using a high A string from www.octave4plus.com . This tuning enables you to play lots really huge sounding chords that use all 8 strings. Here's a link to a video I did to demo the tuning:





Thanks for the site link! And are you Mark Taylor who posted on Chimp Spanners wall yesterday?


----------



## usagi (Nov 13, 2010)

EAEADGBE


----------



## User Name (Jun 10, 2013)

when i had an 8 i would keep it in- E A E A D G B E


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 10, 2013)

There has to be at least 10 threads about this already.

I like standard tuning, drop E, or slight variations. I hate open tunings.


----------



## silent suicide (Jun 10, 2013)

Standard F tuning, Meshuggah style..


----------



## FireInside (Jun 10, 2013)

usagi said:


> EAEADGBE



F*uck yes, drop A with a low E. Love it!


----------



## User Name (Jun 10, 2013)

FireInside said:


> F*uck yes, drop A with a low E. Love it!


indeed, thats what i love about that particular tuning.


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

usagi said:


> EAEADGBE



yup this lol


----------



## FireInside (Jun 10, 2013)

User Name said:


> indeed, thats what i love about that particular tuning.



I have been using that tuning for a while. Love the huge chords, everything makes so much more sense to me.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 10, 2013)

All Major 3rds, typically: C-E-Ab-C-E-Ab-C-E

Ray


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

I use mostly Drop E (High to Low: EBGDAEBE) but sometimes I drop the B to A for Drop A with a low E.


----------



## vilk (Jun 11, 2013)

F standard as it is the tuning that Meshuggah uses. I am interested to try EAEADGBE but then I would have to retune whenever I want to jam out to catch-33.

As you've just gotten your first 8 (did you say that?) I think it's a given that you really are just aching to jam your favorite Meshuggah songs. Also Animals As Leaders is just too damn hard to play.


----------

